# 1997 Craftsman Green 46" 6 Speed Model 917.258860 Drive Belt Replaced Issue



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Today is a cold Feb 05, 2022
I have a Craftsman green Magnum 46 inch cut 6 Speed (Hi-Low) shifter ball located between the rider's legs with 18 1/2 HP kohler. It has the Verical Transmission pulley-NOT THE Horizontal one. It has the 3 low and 3 high drive gears. model # 917.258860 and Serial #050597C004815 I just put on a new drive belt. Equivalent {supposedly)to part #532137153 Sears Parts Direct and all other cross reference, it is a Sunbelt brand from Lowes # A81K/4L830K 1/2inch by 83" -My belt Routing looks right-watched countless Youtube videos BUT I Now Have 3 reverse gears and one forward speed ??!!-Blue in the face trying to figure out how to fix this.
Also Is the belt supposed to be running / spinning when in neutral and not pressing brake/clutch pedal ? because mine is. Also It was smelling burn right after I ran it on the driveway and thought I saw the belt starting to fray in a spot. All the pulleys - idlers seemed to spin freely okay too
The few shops I have been to all need to see it-the two guys in the parts department yesterday did not want to look at my pictures







because they cannot understand my explanation (mechanic walked through and chimed in briefly with "belt too tight?"but word from the sales guy in the same shop is I just need to find someone who is experienced in the model.

Below is a picture of model of my tractor, then pics of new belt installed, and the diagram. Anyone who really knows this model who might be able to help "nurse me along" would greatly be appreciated!
I did read about a guy who was buying Sunbelts for his shop stock and he found a few to not be spec sizing and unfortunately I did not measure when I got this one-it was under $20 bucks-the one shop offered to order a Husqvarna one for $60 I have seen the same on Amazon for $46 Probably got what I paid for but any thoughts too on this?
























































shop is I just need to find someone who is experienced in the model.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks to me like the belt is on the wrong side of the keeper in your third and fourth pictures....and are the sheaves in alignment?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I agree, the belt does look like it is rubbing / deflecting with a couple of belt keepers. They shouldn't be touching or deflecting the belt.


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Thanks Pogobill!
and as I reviewed my pictures I thought of one keeper that I should go above instead. The one triangle shape at the bottom below-it had a shiny look so routed through but actually pryed it to open-I should have taken pics of the old routed cable-dummy me- which did you see another one as you mentioned “couple”?


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Looks to me like the belt is on the wrong side of the keeper in your third and fourth pictures....and are the sheaves in alignment?


Thx Sidecarflip! Hmmmm...that was in the videos and diagram- also stated to go up above on the way to the motor pulley and threw the hoop on the way back so I’m not sure.


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Johnnymalcolm said:


> Thx Sidecarflip! Hmmmm...that was in the videos and diagram- also stated to go up above on the way to the motor pulley and threw the hoop on the way back so I’m not sure.


And what are the sheaves? to be in alignment. Not sure of what yet. Belt seemed to be lined up with pulleys


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Ok so ASAP I will change (two belt keeper positions) the belt position at the bottom getting outside of triangle going above instead and also go in between the box keeper at bottom and not over the top.
I appreciate all the encouragement and wish I could have a bay to work on it too! Burrr! Weather says feels like 6 degrees outside😬
Updates later.


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Ok Everyone-update:Feeling close but no cigar- I have unhooked belt from previous routing-getting sick to my stomach laying on my back fussing and confused with the twist, and wondering if my belt keepers need to be bent into proper position-mainly the circle looped long stem one.
Does anyone have a straight on picture shot of this, or could take one if you have this tractor?🧐


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The belt seems to be rubbing these two keepers. the smaller keeper to the left seems to be changing the direction of the belt, rather than the pulley as shown by the white line... in my estimation.


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> The belt seems to be rubbing these two keepers. the smaller keeper to the left seems to be changing the direction of the belt, rather than the pulley as shown by the white line... in my estimation.
> View attachment 77163





pogobill said:


> The belt seems to be rubbing these two keepers. the smaller keeper to the left seems to be changing the direction of the belt, rather than the pulley as shown by the white line... in my estimation.
> View attachment 77163


Thx Pogobill-I removed them from that position and actually went below the right one and above the left smaller one. I haven’t fired it up to try yet but the belt coming back through the O ring keeper seems to be guiding towards the rear Poli at such an angle that it’s not totally lined up so I was hoping to get someone to take a picture of what it really should look like from underneath directly facing in line so I can really see.


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Johnnymalcolm said:


> Thx Pogobill-I removed them from that position and actually went below the right one and above the left smaller one. I haven’t fired it up to try yet but the belt coming back through the O ring keeper seems to be guiding towards the rear Poli at such an angle that it’s not totally lined up so I was hoping to get someone to take a picture of what it really should look like from underneath directly facing in line so I can really see.


Pogobill, would you suggest the right arrow point in your picture have the belt not hang on the inside of the keeper but go on the outside of the keeper between the part where the angle portion of the stem hangs?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't see from the side angle, but that belt at Keeper #1 looks to be changing directions, both horizontally and vertically. Whether you move the belt to inside of the upside down "U" in the keeper or bend it down a little to allow the belt to run true is up to you. I'd bend it down a little. If the belt has been put back on exactly as it should be, it shouldn't ride on the keepers.


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Can't see from the side angle, but that belt at Keeper #1 looks to be changing directions, both horizontally and vertically. Whether you move the belt to inside of the upside down "U" in the keeper or bend it down a little to allow the belt to run true is up to you. I'd bend it down a little. If the belt has been put back on exactly as it should be, it shouldn't ride on the keepers.
> 
> View attachment 77203


Okay, here is the latest-Better pictures showing how far off the alignment looks with the way I have the belt routed -still confused-what do you think?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at this.
Might help?


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Have a look at this.
> Might help?


Yes it’s One of the better videos to show but it’s got an additional fan Poli and I can’t really see what I’m trying to see other than mine just looks right except for that one that’s not lining up.Man if anybody had one identical to mine and could share a picture I would love that Thanks Pogobill


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is the owner's manual for your mower.....See fig 28 on page 24 for the routing of the drive belt........











To Replace Motion Drive Belt; To Adjust Steering Wheel Alignment; Front Wheel Toe-In Adjustment; Front Wheel Camber - Craftsman EZ3 917.258860 Owner's Manual [Page 24]


Craftsman EZ3 917.258860 Manual Online: to replace motion drive belt, To Adjust Steering Wheel Alignment, Front Wheel Toe-In Adjustment, Front Wheel Camber.




www.manualslib.com


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Here is the owner's manual for your mower.....See fig 28 on page 24 for the routing of the drive belt........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Unsquidly and I have that-this is my issue with routing it not lining up-if I have it inside the keeper it would not help and it would rub on the keeper as Pogobill pointed out.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Then it looks to me like the belt is just a tad too big........

Here is the belt part number that the owner's manual calls for........









137153 Craftsman Wrapped Aramid Lawn & Garden Replacement V-Belt


137153 Craftsman Wrapped Aramid Lawn & Garden Replacement V-Belt Original Equipment Manufacturer Craftsman OEM Part Number 137153 Belt Type Wrapped Aramid Lawn & Garden VBG Replacement Id 0RBY522499 Technical Specifications: (Inches) (mm) Outside Circumference 83 2108.2 Top Width 0.5 Belt Depth...



www.vbeltguys.com


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Then it looks to me like the belt is just a tad too big........
> 
> Here is the belt part number that the owner's manual calls for........
> 
> ...


Yes-I have that number, thanks


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Looks to me like the belt is on the wrong side of the keeper in your third and fourth pictures....and are the sheaves in alignment?


Thanks for the help SidecarFlip and I got her rolling-I bent the o-loop keeper backwards to help with alignment(I saw it was eveident it had a bend mark and just would not work straight inward) and went properly around the keepers so to speak. Funny how something so simple can be so difficult (in my mind LOL) and with the Forum people I am gracious!


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I agree, the belt does look like it is rubbing / deflecting with a couple of belt keepers. They shouldn't be touching or deflecting the belt.


Thanks for the help Pogobill and I got her rolling-I bent the o-loop keeper backwards to help with alignment(I saw it was eveident it had a bend mark and just would not work straight inward) and went properly around the keepers so to speak. Funny how something so simple can be so difficult (in my mind LOL) and with the Forum people I am gracious!


----------



## Johnnymalcolm (11 mo ago)

Johnnymalcolm said:


> Yes-I have that number, thanks


Thanks for the help SidecarFlip and I got her rolling-I bent the o-loop keeper backwards to help with alignment(I saw it was eveident it had a bend mark and just would not work straight inward) and went properly around the keepers so to speak. Funny how something so simple can be so difficult (in my mind LOL) and with the Forum people I am gracious!


Johnnymalcolm said:


> Yes-I have that number, thanks


Thanks for the help Unsquidly and I got her rolling-I bent the o-loop keeper backwards to help with alignment(I saw it was eveident it had a bend mark and just would not work straight inward) and went properly around the keepers so to speak. Funny how something so simple can be so difficult (in my mind LOL) and with the Forum people I am gracious!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Belt routing on either the drive or the mower deck can be a PITA the first time you have to do it on a mower.....Just remember how you did it so the next time you can remember......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Better yet, take a picture of it on your phone. That eliminates the guesswork.


----------

